# New Crossbow Hunter



## Ducker Rich (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been hunting for years, but I'm getting a crossbow so I have more time earlier in the season to try to get a buck during our early rut. 
What kind of broad heads do you guys recommend? My bow will shoot 100 to 140 grain bolts. What type of target do I need to buy to sight it in?
Any other recommendations do you guys have for me that I need to do to my bow? I've heard of silencers and waxing the string etc.

Thx, DR


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Lots of folks will give different opinions on broadheads, but I prefer a heavy fixed blade cut on contact head over mechanicals. Keep the rails waxed where the string rides or the string won't last long. 

All I ever use for a target is 4 bales of hay spaced a few feet apart with a piece of plywood behind them in case the bolt blows through all the hay bales. 

Biggest keys to successful hunting with a crossbow, compound, or recurve are RAZOR sharp heads, knowledge of the animals anatomy, and the patience to wait for the perfect heart/lung shot.


----------



## ENB (Nov 12, 2013)

rage makes a crossbow broad head
works good


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Broadheads*

Swhacker makes a BH that mechanical..thats cuts 1" before it opens then 1.75 and above depending on size..Been a Muzzy /Thunderhead shooter But these Have Proven themselves to me


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

NAP FOC broadhead. 3"+ cut. Like throwing an axe through the deer. We've shot 15 or so in the last 3 years with it, only had two run more than 20ish yards. One of those was a badly yanked gut shot, and the other managed to run 125 yards with the top of the heart cut clean off.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

I only used one once. If you're like me and point the thumb up on your trigger hand without realizing it don't do it!!! Lol. My thumb was the size of a golf ball for two weeks.


----------



## mastercraftka (May 14, 2013)

I have seen these PX2 broadheads used on excalibur crowbows and others really well. We are the only US dealer for them. You can change the tips and go from 125gr to 100gr fast. We can help you out message me or go to our webpage for more information. www.tcsouthtexashunts.com


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Sharp ones!:rotfl:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Lots of folks will give different opinions on broadheads, but I prefer a heavy fixed blade cut on contact head over mechanicals.
> 
> Biggest keys to successful hunting with a crossbow, compound, or recurve are RAZOR sharp heads, knowledge of the animals anatomy, and the patience to wait for the perfect heart/lung shot.


THIS


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

I tried mechanicals and ended up throwing them away after a failed opening at 10 yards. Perfect shot, double lung and it looked like it was shot with a field tip. I'm sticking with fixed blades with replaceable bladed. I loved my G5 Montecs but they're had to sharpen evenly enough for a crossbow.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I like fixed broadheads for the simplicity. Personally I use 100gr Muzzy MX-3's. Both my boys do to and so does my Dad. It keeps things easy for us as I'll just keep a couple packs of replacement blades in my backpack.


----------

